# Extended Hardware warranty!!!



## dheerajpant (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I own a Dell XPS 15 laptop that I bought last December now, it has 10 days left before the Complete Cover(CC) expires, I want to extend it 1 year complete cover costs 9800/- and 2 year 15800/-(And that's a lot of money  ).
Please suggest if one year warranty is fine enough for now or I should get a 2 year CC??

Thankx.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2011)

Well IMO it totally depends on you.. How do you use (roughly or delicately).. do you carry outdoors a lot.. If you ue it carefully then I don't think you need any extend in warranty..

I don't know exactly what does that complete cover includes..but does it include accident insurance or some kind of Insurance.. If not then it's of no use.. .. 10%+ for one year Warranty.. No way fro me


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 30, 2011)

It is better to get extended warranty for Laptops as they are prone to failures mostly in the 2nd year. If possible get 2 years extended warranty. Yes it is a lot of money, but will save you from all sorts of trouble in future.


----------



## ritvij (Nov 30, 2011)

go for the warranty extension.. i too own a dell xps 15 which i bought last feb.. i had dell replace my lcd and dvd writer twice.. and they did it without any hassels.. if you can afford to spend then definitely get this for your lappie.. Accidental damage even covers that if you get moody and throw your laptop from 10th floor also then also they replace the entire unit.. no questions asked.. but they will inspect it once.. daily wear and tear isn't included but it is for the peace of mind.. also they cover theft..


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Get it!!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 30, 2011)

I got my extended Acc. C.C for my 5 year old dell laptop this July !!

Till date one HDD 80 GB was replaced with 160 GB.
Whole Lid panel was also replaced !!

Now this Centrino Duo Machine looks young


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 30, 2011)

Thankx all for your replies  ,

@ritvij I too got my HDD replaced once, and the new one is of 'Samsung' and I don't have good experiences with Samsung HDD  (so am always a little worried and always back it up  ). And thakx I didn't knew that theft is covered by Dell :O ...

@clmlbx I don't take out the lappie much but I use is a little bit roughly .

I will ask the customer care representative if, I can get it extended for one year this time and for another one year the next year  , because I am planning to buy a cell this Christmas season(there are always quite some good offers, and soon I will post a query regarding this in the mobile forum  ) so have to save some money for that... 

and
@ritvij what was the problem with your DVD drive?? with mine it has happened that I had burned different versions of Ubuntu on two CD's and none of work(though after downloading them I had checked their md5 hashes and they were correct). I thought the DVD writer was faulty but it writes other files likes images and videos correctly...

Thankx


----------



## ritvij (Nov 30, 2011)

dheerajpant said:


> @ritvij what was the problem with your DVD drive?? with mine it has happened that I had burned different versions of Ubuntu on two CD's and none of work(though after downloading them I had checked their md5 hashes and they were correct). I thought the DVD writer was faulty but it writes other files likes images and videos correctly...



mine went kaput.. no reading no writing.. called the customer care and they asked me to run diagnostics scan by holding Fn key and Power button.. it gave error code 1050 so they replaced it in two days..


----------



## WolVish (Nov 30, 2011)

I think ALL DELL Laptop warranties can be extended whenever you want (within 3 years from the date of purchase), even after the warranty expires. One of my friends screwed up his lappy real good (after 2 years) and when we asked for the spares cost, the DELL guy told to take accidental cover for 7 thousand, and THEN he replaced Rs.10,000 worth of spares free of cost. So don't invest heavily for extending warranty. You can always do that later..

PS - Double check with some other dell users and make this play.


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 30, 2011)

WolVish said:


> I think ALL DELL Laptop warranties can be extended whenever you want (within 3 years from the date of purchase), even after the warranty expires. One of my friends screwed up his lappy real good (after 2 years) and when we asked for the spares cost, the DELL guy told to take accidental cover for 7 thousand, and THEN he replaced Rs.10,000 worth of spares free of cost. So don't invest heavily for extending warranty.
> 
> PS - Double check with some other dell users and make this play.



Dell guys are smarter these days whenever you ask them for extended warranty the first question they ask is whether the laptop is working fine or not I think they noticed these types of think happening more and more  .


----------



## WolVish (Dec 1, 2011)

Really? Oh, That's sad..


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 1, 2011)

First decide that for how long  you need to use/keep the laptop.If you wish to use it for 2yrs then get a 1yr CC and if you wish to use it for 3yrs or more then get a 2yrs CC


----------



## dheerajpant (Dec 2, 2011)

Thankx all, finally I bought it. I asked the representative to give me a one year CC for 9500/- he called me after sometimes and said that their is some 'good news' that if I buy a 2 year CC it would cost me 13950/-(a 10% discount on the previous deal). It was a good deal when compared to the 9500/- for a year so I bought it instead  (Now I feel secure  ).

@ritvij
I asked the representative is theft covered under the warranty he said that the technical support will help in 'tracking' the laptop in case of theft but it would not be replaced  :X.

Does anybody knows that if I can now upgrade by HD screen to a full HD one??


----------



## ritvij (Dec 2, 2011)

i don't think u can.. i asked the same question the first time i called the cc...


----------

